# Sc.gigantea wishful thinking ?



## Steven (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey all,

I need some help on this:
is this a couple ? or am i seeing differences that aren't there ? :?


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 3, 2010)

I would say more precisely in scolopendra.eu forum.

But at first glance I would say #01 is a female and #02 is a Male

I'm still not 100% sure that 

cheer Sandro


----------



## Ridoo (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

same but different 

the second looks exactly like a female. 

The first picture lacks any characteristic of a male. No gs2, no spinnig organ and no gonopods. So i would say its a female too. The only difference is this mystery knob! I don't know if this can be a male.

But I'm not surprised:
I noticed that in S. angulata too. First I thought I only gassed females, but can this be? The only difference i saw was this knob like in your picture. Same for S. valida (KLINGEL). All together ringfurrow species. Maybe they all hermaphrodite? I don't know! 

Atattched a photo of a another female S. gigantea.

regards
René


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 4, 2010)

Weeeedoggy!, at least they are different, almost certainly opp sex right?  Just another guess on my part, I also think the 1st is female and the second a male.  I've seen from pics that the spinning organ does not extend out much if at all to see when the segments are pressed.  While spinning, I've seen the organ extend at least a 1/4 inch.  Maybe I will take pics of a male and female heros soon, why am I so lazy with some things...  Good luck with your pedes there!


----------



## Steven (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey René and Todd, not all "ringfurrow" spec. are that hard to sex,...
look at this awsome topic here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=195262

seems that the SouthAmerican specie are the hardest ones to examine.

#2 i always thought to be female,... I now have 3 specimen of this specie and they all look different tmo :razz: maybe a 3th sex ? 

nah, just kidding, the 3th is now fullgrown i think, it's just 10cm, #1 is 17cm and #2 is 23cm by now.

these 2 are opposite i also think, so i'm just gonna give it a try and see what will happen.


PS: René give me a mail when you need a male for that "Peruvian" of yours.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 4, 2010)

Ah, I remember that thread now, I had forgotten about it, no need for me to take pics now.


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 4, 2010)

I need to determine urgent times more species of South America to their own species as regards gender.

I have a few S.angulata 's but I've heard that have stunted the extreme gonopods. Do you have some information Ridoo of this species or other from South Amerika ?

best regards 

Sandro


----------



## Ridoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,

now ich have a sure S. gigantea male:







regards 
René

PS:
Steven, I hope my third is male too. Then we can do random sex


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Rene,

can you please clearify, where in this pic is the gs2 and maybe any relicts of gonopods? thanks!!!

christian


----------



## Ridoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,

the fact is that the gs2 is not deciding (at south american species prefered) Maybe it's it the back, your cam can't photpgraph.

You don't see it very well at all species. I think, you only can be sure if your centipede shows genitalsternite 2 or the spinning organ or any gonopods.

But the females does have a angular gs1, i think (like S. angula[r]ta). Does anyone agree? Sout americans ringfurrowed ... 

I try to clarify it soon.

regards René


----------



## Steven (Dec 12, 2010)

@René, i'll come back to ya on that last e-mail 

for now,... what do ya think of this ? is this a spinning organ or what ?


----------



## Ridoo (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey!

#4 

Nice! Really big genitals  Females will love it!


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 12, 2010)

so what about renes specimen? male or female?


----------



## Steven (Dec 12, 2010)

As to my opinion, it's still a  very hard job to sex South American spec.
i've found a better way to see the spinning organ, paralyse the specimen and use a small tissue to clean the genital area, and try to pull out the spinning organ, it should come out quite easy when it's a male, it won't come out when it's a female,... number 1 and number 2 of this tread are tmo both females so it was wishfull thinking after all. the small "knob" could be a part of liquid or other substance when you don't clean the area,... but that's just my experience, i was very surprised i could pull out the spinning organ that easy with a tissue.
dunno what gender Renés specimen is, i wouldn't trust on pictures unless the spinning organ is really out there. but 50% chance it's a male


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 12, 2010)

sounds interesting. will have a try.


----------



## Ridoo (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Steven,

I'm curious about it.

Tomorrow I'll try it with your method. I hate to carry water boxes upstairs. So my water consumption is very high and the carbon dioxide still empty. There is a priority in basic needs


----------



## Ridoo (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi,

what do you think? I'm confused since I saw Stevens male genitalia!

by the way, i pressed the hell out of it! (Of course cleaned it before) 







René


----------



## Ridoo (Dec 13, 2010)

and again sp 2:

Sorry for the bad pictures, but i can't used my regular cam this week.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Steven, did you pull the spinning organ out by "catching" the sharp tip on the tissue fibers?  I still wonder why the organ doesn't extend, like we see during mating, under this kind of pressure.  The organ seems to depend more on muscular mechanics rather than this "pressure" pinch.


----------



## Steven (Dec 18, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Hi Steven, did you pull the spinning organ out by "catching" the sharp tip on the tissue fibers?  I still wonder why the organ doesn't extend, like we see during mating, under this kind of pressure.  The organ seems to depend more on muscular mechanics rather than this "pressure" pinch.


Hey Todd, yes just use the corner (or sharp tip as you name it) of a tissue and it can be pulled out,... and i follow you on that last opinion. Still lot's of stuff to discover and learn, that's what makes this hobby so damn interesting 

@René, well to be really honest, #1+#3 NO IDEA,... and i can follow all the confusion, pictures of #2 are taken by Turgut at the previous owner no ? that would be female if i can follow all the chaos what went on with those specimen.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Dec 19, 2010)

First of all congrats for the additions to everybody!

In other hand, now I'm just learning and I don't have any opinion... but... could it be dangerous to pull up the genitals to observe it using this method?

In other hand... if this some south american sp. doesn't have gonopods... how can they make the sperm laying? And whats going on with spinning organ? There is not web construction in this sp.?

Maybe I'm wrong... but I think that steven and René last pictures can't be compared because genitals are not extract at the same level... There is a part retracted in genitalia of rené pictures that is outide in steven ones... just is what I think i can see.

Thanks for this post. I'm agree when some body says that the most interesting thing in this hobby is the things that are undiscovered yet. 

Grüsse
Carles


----------

